# VHF Speaker Volume reduced....DIY Fix.



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well in truth I washed it!

Over the last two trips I noticed my GME GX800 speaker volume was very quiet?...then I slowly realised that I had not rinsed it after a deep water re entry session with benjiaka a fair while back....I thought until today I stuffed it... 

Then I thought hangon? This is a top model thats rated bloody high for floating and waterproofness... (if in fact thats even a word) :shock: ....so thinking outside the square I thought salt crystals had accumulated on the speaker itself retarding :twisted: its ability to work correctly. ...so I sunk it into a sink full of hot water..repeated this several times and then let it dry.....today I had to turn the bastard down.!.... 

Moral to this story is im an IDIOT ;-) ....


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Mine gets a dunk in fresh water after every trip, along with the gaff, pliers, lip grips, any lures that had a swim and the gopro. No problems so far.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm with scater on this, all my gear is rinsed in fresh water after every trip.[almost every trip]

And yes baggs 'waterproofness' is a word.[your post is 100% correct] ;-)


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Has the gme got a vibrator built in like the icom does gets the water off the speaker. It is not the best feature but I use it when cleaning.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

jbonez said:


> Has the gme got a vibrator built in like the icom does gets the water off the speaker.


Oh so _that's_ what that's for! How embarrassing!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah a while ago it was also called a "burp" or something like that

Gme does not have this function.....that im aware of....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> I'm with scater on this, all my gear is rinsed in fresh water after every trip.[almost every trip]
> 
> And yes baggs 'waterproofness' is a word.[your post is 100% correct] ;-)


My spell corrector said 'Warter proves Ness'. Must be a software problem, unless the water is hard?

That vibrator bit sounds interesting.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

kayakone said:


> krustayshen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with scater on this, all my gear is rinsed in fresh water after every trip.[almost every trip]
> ...


Hahahahahaha


----------

